

Reasons To Hate Twitter - msredmond
http://rcpmag.com/blogs/lee-pender/list/blog-list.aspx

======
phlux
What a retarded article. First, all the reasons listed therein simply boil
down to "I am old, unhip asshat"

Sure, there are aspects to twitter which are unlikeable - yet I dont see a
solid argument here. I am also skeptical of the quality of the opinion based
on him being "mr redmond"

I have been a really really light user of twitter - hardly a tweet in my past,
but I see its value. Especially in the ability to send short messages - it can
route global attention.

This is evidenced by the massive use of twitter during the revolutions and
disasters currently hitting the world.

Being confused by tags such as # and @ its a joke as well; you know how to use
things like @example.com and usernames and password and how to host a blog and
write articles online but are confused by a few context elements? I doubt it.

All in all - while I dont use twitter that much at all - I do think that this
article is fluff and not worth the time to read it.

